# Aντιθέσεις: TTIP - H Eξουσία των πολυεθνικών



## Raiden (May 28, 2016)




----------



## nickel (May 28, 2016)

Πάντα χαίρομαι τις συζητήσεις ή τις συνεντεύξεις που δεν υπάρχει αντίλογος. Κυρίως χαίρομαι γιατί δεν χάνω χρόνο, μια και σταματάω να τις ακούω μετά από λίγο με τη βεβαιότητα ότι δεν θα έχω πολύπλευρη ενημέρωση. Κρίμα, γιατί με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα και ο κ. Κατσαρός είναι καλός ομιλητής.


----------

